# Nantucket Student Charged With Rape Appears in Court



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

ONLY ON FOX: A high school senior in Nantucket appeared in court Monday. He's charged with raping a 13-year-old freshman girl. FOX25's Ted Daniel, who spoke to the victim's mother, reports from Hyannis

Nantucket Student Charged With Rape Appears in Court
http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=1545635&version=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.2.1


----------

